# Torn Mixing bag



## mountain man (Feb 17, 2010)

A made small tear in my mixing bag last batch. It made a wonderful mess of things !  Can i buy a new single mixing bag or do you think i could start mixing in the 250 or 170 micron bag and call er good? I might be able to iron on patch it? Its a 90 degree tear about an inch each way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2010)

I use a 220 micron bag as my "mixer bag".  I believe that you could put an iron on patch on the outside of the bag.  Use a patch that overspans the rip by about an inch on each side.

Although it is absolutely none of my business, I am curious how you ripped the bag?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

I have seen sites where they sell single bags, but I would just go with a patch like the TheHempGoddess has already mentioned.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah if the tear and to large ya can patch. I have seen single bags on ebay..may also want to try bubbleman himself. Im pretty hard on my mix bag too..was wondering how much it could take. I to would like to know how it tore..was it real old.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had my bags (bubbleman) for over 5 yrs, and I'm hard on everything.  Keep them clean, makes sure they are nice and dry before folding up and putting in storage.  I think the only way to rip mine would be to snag them on something...or have a cheap set of bags??


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 18, 2010)

My buddy asked me what I thought of these bags...lol...it's hard to have an oppinion on something I've never used.  They look like a rip-off of what I have from bubbleman, but they are alot cheaper.

My question is has anyone used these?  Are they decent, I told my buddy I'd put the question up here (he doesn't have the net)and see if any of you have used them and what you have to say about them.

Thanks, they are cheap enough...just not if you have to buy new bags every other harvest...lol


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 18, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I've had my bags (bubbleman) for over 5 yrs, and I'm hard on everything. Keep them clean, makes sure they are nice and dry before folding up and putting in storage. I think the only way to rip mine would be to snag them on something...or have a cheap set of bags??


True that, my cheap set lasted 3 rounds before they started coming apart. My bubbleman bags have lasted atleast 20-30 rounds and still look new. Maybe we are to hard on stuff. 
-I sewed the mesh together where it wore out and they worked enough till my bubbleman bags came.


----------



## mountain man (Feb 19, 2010)

Well THG and all. i got lazy on stirring and went with the stupid paint mixer. I know, i know, i even read Hemp Goddess' post a LONG TIME ago about only spoon stirring the very first batch for 10 minutes by hand the first time, and thats it.  I have had like 3 runnings on these bags. They were a nightmare to even get from the guy 3 years ago. (iceberg naturals)
  Maybe i need to see about the bubblemans single bag purchase?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

I have bubblemans' and have had no problems. No leaks either


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry for posting that question about the blackwater hydro in here, I seriousely thought I had started a new thread...wasn't trying to jack yours!


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2010)

hm.. I've used the paint paddle in an 18 volt battery powered drill for 5+ years on my bubblebags. No rips yet....


----------



## mountain man (Feb 19, 2010)

i knew right when i did it too..............   Bad mistake!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2010)

This is why I use 2 buckets, the first just has the work bag in it so its alot easyer to mix without snagging the bag.
Then once your done just dump it into bucket 2 with all the other bags in it.


----------



## mountain man (Feb 20, 2010)

I do use two buckets. I tore the mixing bag. End of sentence.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2010)

mountain man said:
			
		

> I do use two buckets. I tore the mixing bag. End of sentence.


 
Live and learn


----------



## mistisrising (Feb 21, 2010)

I have worn out many a mix bag, and they all break at the zipper. You can use the 220, but you have to go by hand. I use a camping washer, and you can't put that mess in it without that bag.

As for bags, the cheaper the crappier, but I have a set from resinextractor dot com that are two years old now. sixty dollars delivered in the us. The only thing is that the bags are solid material all the way to the bottom, so the drain is slow. 

I find it funny how lazy we get, one of my friends is way older, and he's been making hash with a bucket, a spoon, and some coffee filters for like twenty years. Now, he complains when any part of the process holds him up.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2010)

i use a cordless drill and a paint mixer and have no issues, why do ppl say not to use the paint mixer??? just wondering.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 21, 2010)

The rational behind not using a pint mixer is two fold. 

 First, as this thread clearly illustrates, if you get careless you can destroy even the best of bags.  Secondly, just like over stirring it by hand or using dried out trim that has begun to powder up, it can cause the plant matter to break up freeing things like chlorophyll that will go right through the finest filter that the hash will go through and maybe effect the quality of the hash.

As to the issue of the torn bag, just mix and stir the stuff in a separate bucket and then pour everything into your bags and proceed like you used to.  All you accomplish by mixing in the bags is to avoid needing to have a second bucket and to pour the mixture from one bucket into the other bucket.  On the other hand the risk of damaging a bag is there. 

 Personally I will live with the inconvenience of using a plain  clean bucket to mix in and then pour the mixture into my bags in the second bucket rather than risking damaging the bags.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

I have used a paint mixer and IMO it allows too much other matter to break up small enough to run through some of the screens...I have almost always ended up with green hash when I mixed with a paint paddle...if it works for you though go for it!  I just like my hash to be as pure as it can be...cause hash is my favorite thing in the whole world...well right next to women!

A beautiful woman with a pocket full of hash...well that is paradise!


----------

